# Online ORV Certification Class



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Those needing/wanting an ORV/ATV class in order to ride in Michigan are having trouble finding classes offered in most parts of the state.

Michigan recognizes "ORV Safety Education Certification" from any state and Canada............AND Wisconson offers theirs ONLINE for $15.

Check it out here. 

You can get a Wisconson DNR number (required for class) online for free here.

It would be nice if Michigan would do the same.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

You can also obtain your DNR Customer #, (7AM to 10PM, seven days a week) by calling Wisconsin DNR Customer Service at 1-888-936-7463.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Michigan Law: Chapter 324 · Act 451 of 1994, MCL 324.81129

(12) Subject to subsections (13), (14), (17), and (18), a child who is less than 16 years of age shall not operate an ORV unless the child is under the direct visual supervision of an adult and the child has in his or her immediate possession an ORV safety certificate issued pursuant to this section *or a comparable ORV safety certificate issued under the authority of another state or a province of Canada*.

Steve


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Are goggles required when riding on the shoulder of the road when in a side by side without a full windshield? All I read in the Rules are: While the operator and each passenger is wearing a crash helmet and protective eye wear approved by the United States Department of Transportation unless the vehicle is equipped with a roof that meets or exceeds standards for crash helmet and the operator and each passenger is wearing a properly adjusted and fastened seat belt.
I have the roll cage and approved roof, seat belts, and halve windshield. are goggles required? I usually have a pair in my glove box but don't always need to wear them..


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes Glockman eye protection is required if there is no windshield on the side by side.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I just didn't read it in the rules..


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> Are goggles required...protective eye wear approved by the United States Department of Transportation...and halve windshield. are goggles required?


I would guess you need a full windshield, but won't bet on it.

DOT approved riding glasses, as opposed to "goggles" are legal as well.

Steve


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Common sense tells me yes.. just looking over the rules.. Thanks


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

Is it my understanding, that if you have a drivers license, you're good to go?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Garrettsdad said:


> Is it my understanding, that if you have a drivers license, you're good to go?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Drivers license or ORV Saftey Certificate if you are 18 or older. 

Drivers license *AND* ORV Safety Certificate if you are 16-18

ORV Safety Certificate only if 12-18 (with no drivers license) *AND* under immediate and direct visual supervision of an adult.

Illegal to operate an ORV with suspended or revoked drivers license.

2 riders on a machine designed by the factory to hold only one is illegal (even if you put an after market 2-seater on it).

All of the Michigan state laws can be seen HERE.

County, Township and or City Laws can be more restrictive, but not less restrictive.

Steve


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

[ 
ORV Safety Certificate only if 12-18 (with no drivers license) *AND* under immediate and direct visual supervision of an adult.

ORV Safety Certificate applies to kids under 12 riding dirt bikes on the trails also. I don't think there is a min age for youth dirt bike riders. My oldest son took his ORV safety class through our local dealer when he was 9. He has been riding a quad on the trails since he was 9. I will never understand why a 6 year old can ride a dirt bike on the trail but not a quad. They both can be equally dangerous.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

The information I posted in reply #10 above applies to riding on Michigan roads open to ORV traffic, and not necessarily for trails.

Steve


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

hitechman said:


> The information I posted in reply #10 above applies to riding on Michigan roads open to ORV traffic, and not necessarily for trails.
> 
> Steve


I have to agree.


----------

